# inverted uterus



## april nelson (May 21, 2008)

midwife delivered pt. and dr.had to be called in because of inverted uterus, we have the dx.code but need a code for reinsertion of uterus.....can anyone help please?


----------



## bremo (Jun 4, 2008)

Ok so you're needing proc. code? For surgical reinsertion of uterus is 75.93 and for manual it is 75.94. I hope this helps!


----------

